# Advice for the Soon-To-Be Retired



## dangerdave (Jun 9, 2014)

I am a career firefighter. I've been doing this for the past 27 years. I spent the first 16 years as a firefighter/paramedic, doing everything from catching new born babies to picking up body parts. The past eleven years, I've been an engine driver, rolling around in the biggest truck in town. It has not always been easy, but has always been rewarding.

I became eligible for retirement two years ago at the age of 48. My plan had been to stay another five years or so---until I _had_ to leave---socking away some extra money for later years. But...

Johnna and I stayed up last night drinking wine and talking. I have enough money to retire now, so anything else I save is just gravey. Our plan is to do some round the world and cross country traveling post-retirement. While Johnna has been doing very well lately, she is concerned that she may become unable to travel before I retire. Being disabled, the furture of her condition is obviously unpredictable.

She is a smart woman, and makes a very good case, so...I am changing my plan for her sake, and retire this coming January, 2015, thus giving us the oportunity to do the things we want while we are still young enough and able enough.

I'm looking for advice from the retired members as to how to keep busy that does not include drinking wine 24/7 ...

...or washing my car every day...
GO!


----------



## Julie (Jun 9, 2014)

come to my house, I have a list


----------



## cintipam (Jun 9, 2014)

Dave, gardening is a very peaceful hobby that should fit in well with winemaking. Not only try grapes, but gooseberries, tart cherries etc. Lots of cool stuff out there. 

You prob wouldn't be interested in my other obsession. Restoration and use of antique sewing machine. Treadles and handcranks, mostly, but I also like earlier metal geared electrics. There is a wonderful world of fab folks who do this and travel around to meet each other and help each other. Also a very useful thing to have around as they are strong machines that can handle denim, curtains etc, even when the electricity had failed.

Hubby does fossil collecting. And we both love our animals. 

Pam in cinti


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 9, 2014)

Julie said:


> come to my house, I have a list


 
I mean once I finish _my_ list. Should take me a few years until I get bored.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 9, 2014)

I look forward to your predicament in the next few years. I plan to volunteer at a local State Park or two. In Colorado, they are looking for tour guides and hospitality people. I think that would be fun. I also want to see a baseball game in every major league park. My wife wants to see all the national parks. These goals seem pretty compatible. 

Having a medical background, maybe consider volunteering at a local hospital. I work in a trauma center and they are always thrilled to have volunteers helping transport non critical patients, folding linens, sitting with 'drunk and stupid' patients. (wait - is that non PC - oops!). 

Plenty of options.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2014)

Dave, congratulations on your decision and I wish the best for you and your wife. I think i would like to get into metal detecting but I wonder if it isn't something you could quickly get bored with.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds like a good call Dave. At such a young age of retirement I am sure you will find endless things to keep you busy when your not traveling. I hope you have years and years of travel memories with both you and your wife!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2014)

I could hook you up with a guy in Texas….. 



Runningwolf said:


> I think i would like to get into metal detecting….


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2014)

I was wondering who would be the first to mention that.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 9, 2014)

I do know what I _will_ be doing. I _will_ be doing something that has absolutely nothing to do with the medical field or firefighting. It's will be time to shift gears.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 9, 2014)

Congratulations Dave. I've often wondered about opening a Home Brew Shop.

BC


----------



## willie (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey, Dave I retired a year ago and just love it. We've been on vacation three times sense retirement. I have a nice hobby shooting, riding my Harley and Honda PCX 150 scooter that I bought last year. My house has been paid off for five years now along with my two bikes. I like to read, tend our garden, and after I retired last year started making bread. I mill our own organic wheat berry's to make whole wheat flour for a healthier bread . And this past winter started our first batch of wine. I have't been bored yet. 

Will


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jun 9, 2014)

DangerDave:

Congratulations to you & the Mrs. First thing is have an idea of what you want to do, then work towards that goal. I realized early on that I liked woodworking. Problem was the U.S. Air Force keep me moving around so it wasn't until I put up the uniform that I found stability. Things don't always work out the way you plan but. . . . I retired from the USAF in CA and stayed there since my wife was a California nut. But she passed away 12 yrs ago. I returned to my home state and set up shop. I am now into my love of woodworking and winemaking (that started some 40 years ago) along with gardening. Best advise: have a plan but be able to adapt.

Mike


----------



## Duster (Jun 9, 2014)

Julie said:


> come to my house, I have a list




Julie, does Dan know your inviting board, stray, firemen over?
It's high time you get sent to the corner if your gonna do things like this!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dave I have always admired your label making skills very artistic and professional looking. Maybe you could get something set up with the people from this forum to make and sell affordable labels This could prove to be an interesting hobby for you to keep you busy, to show off your artistic side and interest. Of course we would pay for cost of shipping and material etc. I know this has a lil to do with wine making but just an idea


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 9, 2014)

Congrats Dave and Mrs.!
Spoil the grand kids, travel, share long looks over glasses of wine, and enjoy the rich life you have made together.

(My Mother-in-Law decided to come and clean my house one a week once she retired. I'm not going to argue  )


----------



## Julie (Jun 10, 2014)

Duster said:


> Julie, does Dan know your inviting board, stray, firemen over?
> It's high time you get sent to the corner if your gonna do things like this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App



Duster! What Dan don't know won't hurt him!


----------



## Turock (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it's very important to have hobbies,an avocation, or something that you're passionate about pursuing to keep you busy in retirement. I'm also an early retiree--retired at age 50. I have LOTS of avocations that I'm working on---days are very busy.

You can't just sit down and take it easy because when you rest--you rust. My dad always said that if you don't feel the pressure of time, you just keep putting things off saying that I'll do it tomorrow--then tomorrow you put it off to tomorrow AGAIN. Do that long enough and YEARS go by with no progress. I have an agenda every day so that I keep moving forward. I keep looking toward the future--just like I did when I was in my 20's and just starting out. I think when you lose that--and start saying,"I'm too old for that," well that's when you DO start getting old. I'm not too old for anything---right now I'm out building more gardens, digging out clay soil and replacing with good soil. A lot of work for older folks, but I don't let anything stop me. Including my painful body!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> Dave I have always admired your label making skills very artistic and professional looking. Maybe you could get something set up with the people from this forum to make and sell affordable labels This could prove to be an interesting hobby for you to keep you busy, to show off your artistic side and interest. Of course we would pay for cost of shipping and material etc. I know this has a lil to do with wine making but just an idea


 

+1 that! I certainly would be one of his first customers! 

I feel your pain dave... 

Right now, I could retire, but then my wife (I call her "Left Brain") squashed the whole idea. It went something like this... 

Me: I think that I would like to retire.. 
Her: then what? 
me: we could travel 
Her: then what?
me: I could start a garden
Her: then what?
Me: Ok, Perhaps I could put it off for a while. 

It is the "Then whats?" that are hard to answer. I am now thinking of part time volunteer work.......


----------



## calvin (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations Dave! That's awesome you get to retire that young. I'm not retired but when I Do I will just keep doing the things I already enjoy. You like making wine? Make more. You like atv ing. Go more. Like you said traveling. Go for it. I wouldn't come up with some new hobby. From the sounds of it you will have plenty to do anyway. Spend lots of time with your family and have fun. 

My folks just retired. Their passion is boating. They bought a bigger boat and started a trip called the great loop. They left lake city Minnesota, boated down the Mississippi and a ton of waterways to the gulf. They then made it to eastern Florida when my mom got sick. They then came home for a year or so. Since then my mom got better. They bought a bigger boat again. Now they have made it to New York City. By fall they should make it through the Great Lakes and back to Minnesota. Point is they have been dreaming of this trip for years and they went for it. 

Google rossmans loop if you care to read the blog my mom posts


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Right now, I could retire, but then my wife (I call her "Left Brain") squashed the whole idea. It went something like this...
> 
> Me: I think that I would like to retire..
> Her: then what?
> ...



You could answer:

...
Her: Then what?
JohnT: And then we will die! So, do you want to do anything besides work before we die, or not?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2014)

There is always a job as a "Walmart Greeter"!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> There is always a job as a "Walmart Greeter"!


 


Now wouldn't that be ironic? Directing people to "fruit juice" aisle where the Welch's is located.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2014)

One of the problems with retirement is that we often get so much more from work than a paycheck. For many of us, our job is our identity, as well as the source of much of our social engagement and gratification. Look at Dave's opening post:


> I am a career firefighter. ... It has not always been easy, but has always been rewarding.


 Note that he does not say "I work as a firefighter," but "I AM a firefighter." I mean, they call it _work_ for a reason, but still we get much out of it. So, the prospect of a sudden retirement is unsettling, to say the least.

I am not in a position to retire yet, but the time will not be that far off, so I have spent some time thinking about this. One idea that I have come across is that of a "staged" retirement. In some lines of work, it is possible to slow down, but not eliminate, what you do, perhaps cutting to part time, or perhaps taking an extended leave of absence while you travel for a few months. Obviously, not everyone's work allows them to do this. I suspect Dave's would be one of the "cannots." (Although, Dave, could you take a leave of absence?) I am biased to think that having a part-time job, even a job for which you are overqualified, is better for many of our souls/psyches than just having hobbies. As much as I enjoy golfing, for example, I think it is easier to find meaning in endeavors that (at least ostensibly) accomplish something. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy, but all play and no work is not the best thing, either.

The rub is that, particularly in this stage of life, we also crave autonomy; so that leaves you looking for a part-time job, where you are the boss, AND you get to interact with people. This combination is hard to come by. A small business comes to mind (but starting one is often not "part time!"). I love the label-making idea (although I wished it had more social interaction). You are very creative and handy; could you see yourself making things to sell at, say, craft shows? (It is a pity that alcohol is so tightly regulated!)


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2014)

SG, 

That really sums it up nicely. 

I am a sort that needs to DO something. Rather odd being that my job has me sit behind a desk for hours at a time. 

I remember how my grandfather, after retirement, did nothing but sit behind a TV all day. The poor, kind soul didn't last more than 5 years. 

This is what really concerns me. Additionally, in my line of work, if you are away for several years, it is next to impossible to go back to work. Once I pull the retirement trigger, there will be no going back. 

If I were to find that right "something", retirement could be simply another chapter in my life instead of me simply "waiting for God". 

Until I find that "something", I will probably just keep working.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2014)

JohnT said:


> If I were to find that right "something", retirement could be simply another chapter in my life instead of me simply "waiting for God".



This!



> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.



Damnit, the forum won't allow me to just say "This."


----------



## littlefootwines (Jun 10, 2014)

First let me say thanks for your years of service. second just look to doing things that make you happy i am sure over a short time you will have lots to do. I was forced retirement because of my back. For the first year or so was really lost i loved my job wanted to retire from it at my pace but alas didnt happen that way.

So afterawhile i started to garden- can food - make wine and lots of other things stay out of the wifes hair she still works but not full time. Pretty much everyone has covered it so good luck have fun you earned it both of you.

Shane


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Now wouldn't that be ironic? Directing people to "fruit juice" aisle where the Welch's is located.



I have a feeling that aisle would be cleaned out by someone using their employee discount...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> There is always a job as a "Walmart Greeter"!



Wow, that guy's wearing a lot of 'flair'.


----------



## willie (Jun 10, 2014)

Another like for the label suggestion, Dave. Your Dragon labels are Cool.

Will


----------



## jswordy (Jun 10, 2014)

Retired at 50. Wow. That is really an achievement in a time when most folks can't see their way to ever retiring.

You have plenty of time to pursue other interests, either by starting a biz or volunteering or really getting into a hobby. I'd advise against sitting on the porch. Stay engaged.


----------



## garymc (Jun 10, 2014)

I retired 11 years ago when I was 52. I could have stayed another 13 years or more. But I used to tell people "I've had 20 great years here. Unfortunately, I've been here 29." So it was good to be gone. I was having health problems, minor stuff like chest pains, sleep disturbances, stress related stuff. During the walk from the office to my car on the last day of work all of that stuff went away. I garden some, grow my grapes, recently expanded into elderberries and blackberries, and travel some. You're wise to get out and go while you can. I've been a lot of places in the last 11 years and plan on doing more travel, but I've been catching myself thinking, "maybe I'll go in and sit down a while." The point being, you have to work long enough you can afford to do stuff, but you have to retire early enough you're able to do it. You can always get a job later if you start thinking it was a mistake.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2014)

Julie said:


> Duster! What Dan don't know won't hurt him!



Ohh, I am well aware of what's going on at all times with Julie but I've learned to chose my battles. How do you compete against a fireman and his hose.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 11, 2014)

Dave,
I would suggest picking up that trombone of yours and join a community band. I loved playing with our orchestra and really regret that with going back to school I cannot dedicate the time I would need to practice and make it to rehearsal.

Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll put Phantom of the Opera on the playlist.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 11, 2014)

garymc said:


> The point being, you have to work long enough you can afford to do stuff, but you have to retire early enough you're able to do it.



I heard that but the bills have to be paid, too. It's very helpful to work at a place that has a pension, and even more helpful if that pension is geared to your years of service rather than your age. In my case, we've been lucky enough to have pensions (only 30% of American workers do, down from 71% in the 1970s) but ours are geared to age and not years of service.

I have a number in mind for the portfolio and when it hits that, I will be able to be sure I don't outlive my money. Then I will retire. I even have a projected timeframe, if it works out.

The hardest part about the "you can always get a job" advice is that it is not true for people over 50. It is much harder to gain employment as a new employee as you age. As you age, you rely more on fixed "past money" and take on greater risk financially that has to be managed, and especially if your retirement is based on a defined contribution plan (like a 401k) rather than a defined benefit plan (like a pension). If you have a pension based on a certain amount per year of seniority rather than a lifetime annuity, you have to take that into consideration, as well.

The older you get, the more health risk you run, too, for a costly problem or for extended care. That's why it's also an easier choice to retire early if your employer provides you with insurance that can bridge to Medicare and even nicer if it supplements once you get to Medicare. 

My prior employer had that but rescinded it during the Great Recession, so in my case, I have no such insurance and would have to buy it if retiring younger than 65. The earliest I can access my pension from the former employer (at a reduced monthly payment) is age 62. The earliest I could vest in the pension where I work now, following loss of my old job during the crash, is after 10 years service, which for me would be age 65. I do not plan to work until age 65, so I won't get that pension.

So retirement security depends highly on individual circumstances. Some of the better professions for retirement are higher risk: policeman, fireman, soldier. Or they are high on the corporate ladder: vice president, president, CEO, CFO. For all the folks outside of those, when to retire is highly circumstantial.

I'm just saying all this because I know people who have retired early and had a fantastic experience, usually because they are planners and they have planned out their expenses and income. Then I know folks who retired early because the stock market was high at that time or because of some other financial windfall, and their experiences have not been nearly so grand. It sucks to outlive your money.

So it really is true: Failing to plan is planning to fail. Here's hoping we all can retire when we want to rather than when we have to.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 12, 2014)

Normally I would respond with this question -"Have you considered winemaking?"

That and my restored corvette take up my time when not working around the house.When you have two, there is a lot of work.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the _great_ words of wisdom! Know well that I am not retiring on a whim. Johnna and I have openly discussed the when, where, and why of my retirement for the past several years. The "plan" had been for me to work five more years. We always accepted that the "plan" was flexible. Since my retirement pay is based upon my years of service and takes the form of a lifetime annuity, my income is guaranteed. As a matter of fact, the Poice & Firefighter Pension Fund is the largest private pension fund in the nation---and don't you think the government wouldn't love to get their fingers in that pot of honey! Not!

I have never been what most people might call your "typical firefighter". I have---even from a young age---worked to live, not the other way around. I have always seen my employment as the means to do the thinks I love. While my job has always been rewarding, it is also one of the most stressful jobs one could do. But it does not define _me_, I define _it..._if you catch my meaning. I have always gently corrected those who might remissly call me a "hero". I tell them I am a _professional_. I get paid for my services, and with me, you always get what you pay for!

There will certainly be no plopping down in front of the TV, waiting I die. I have always been an active outdoorsman and traveller. I am just plain stoked to leave this job in good physical, mental, and financial condition and have even more time to pursue the things that have always been important to me: friends, faimly, hobbies, and the world beyond my front door.

I can't wait!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 13, 2014)

The last guy I know who retired 2 years ago from firefighting was a high school classmate. He trained and headed off for a through-hike of the Appalachian Trail, an endeavor I'd definitely suggest for you, Dave, if you love the outdoors.

Doug posted pictures of his adventures on Facebook the whole way. It is a long and contemplative trip when you do it all at once. Doug traveled North to South, a more forgiving trek for through-hikers because you are working with the weather. He had a great time and grew a nice beard along the way.

http://www.appalachiantrail.org/hiking/find-a-hike/interactive-map

You would never be without a pic for the "Post a Photo" thread!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 13, 2014)

First of all I take my hat off to you and the service you provided and still provide the community. Very few people make as much impact on so many people in the time of their distress and need as do first responders. 
One thing that no one has mentioned is the opportunity you have to learn new skills or new ideas through college programs offered locally and online. Many of these courses are free yet structured and many of them are really good.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats Dave! I'm glad you're able to retire and enjoy some travelling while both of you are able. The 1st while you'll have so many projects and trips on the go that you won't need to even ask for suggestions.
I have to admit I was going to suggest what Bernard mentioned and take some courses just for your own knowledge. Another was mentioned - gardening. Just don't think of it as digging in the dirt and weeding though. Treat it like you have your wine making. Study on various plants, try different things or cross growing.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 18, 2014)

jswordy said:


> The last guy I know who retired 2 years ago from firefighting was a high school classmate. He trained and headed off for a through-hike of the Appalachian Trail, an endeavor I'd definitely suggest for you, Dave, if you love the outdoors.
> 
> Doug posted pictures of his adventures on Facebook the whole way. It is a long and contemplative trip when you do it all at once. Doug traveled North to South, a more forgiving trek for through-hikers because you are working with the weather. He had a great time and grew a nice beard along the way.
> 
> ...


 
Jim, you are spot-on! I have been on parts of the Trail in years past, and always dreamed of hiking the entire way. It has definately been a consideration. I wonder how much wine I could carry...


----------



## jswordy (Jun 18, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Jim, you are spot-on! I have been on parts of the Trail in years past, and always dreamed of hiking the entire way. It has definately been a consideration. I wonder how much wine I could carry...



From Doug's trip...see any houses, cars or power lines? Me neither. I'll see if I can connect you guys.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 18, 2014)

Done deal, Dave. Check your PMs.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you, Jim. I'm not it!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 18, 2014)

D D, when I asked my Grandfather about retirement he said"how did I ever have time to work," my father said, before I asked "how did I ever have time to work!" Now retired at 60 my wife at 45, we both say how did we EVER have time for work!! 7 yrs later we still say HOW did we ever have time for work. You will stay busy doing what YOU want to do. I always said " my idea of retirement is building because I want to NOT because i HAVE too!" Same goes for WINE making! Roy


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, said, Roy! The closer I get, the busier I get. I would hope that I could find time to train for and execute such an endeavor as hiking the AT.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 18, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Well, said, Roy! The closer I get, the busier I get. I would hope that I could find time to train for and execute such an endeavor as hiking the AT.



I'll tell you what, Dave. You do it and I'll spend a day or two hiking with you through VA. If you want the company.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 18, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll tell you what, Dave. You do it and I'll spend a day or two hiking with you through VA. If you want the company.


 
Well, you may be in luck, my good man! As it turns out, most people begin their thru-hike in Geogia in late March to Early April in order to make it to Maine before cold weather kicks in later in the year. That makes for a rather large crowd (relatively) over the first few weeks down south heading north. An alternative "flip-flop" route involves begining in the middle (Virginia) heading north, then returning to the middle (once you've reached Maine) and heading south, finishing in October in Georgia when the Smokies are cloaked in their Fall colors.

That sounds very attractive to me. I would be shooting for beginning in the Spring of 2016 in your neighborhood. I should be up to speed by then as far as conditioning and preparation---and convincing my wife she'd be ok without me for six months.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 19, 2014)

I finished reading this book about a month ago. Great read and full of insight...


http://www.amazon.com/dp/0547745524/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jswordy (Jun 19, 2014)

Dave, dunno what you mean by "I'm not it." If you want to touch base with Doug, he's willing.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 19, 2014)

I did make contact with Doug. Seems like a great guy. A wealth of info. Thank you very much, Jim.

As it turns out, Doug gave me the shove I needed. It's settled. I'm undertaking this great adventure! Doing lots of reading already. This is going to be epic! I've moved up my departure date to April of next spring (2015). No use waiting another year.

The best part so far: The look on my wondeful wife's face when I told her what I had planned, and that I'd be gone for six months next year! Priceless!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 20, 2014)

Dave, you'll not regret it. From watching Doug vicariously, I found out it's a journey in more ways than one.

Doug was probably the second mellowest person at my high school, where we were classmates. I am glad you reached out. Good guy.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 27, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I did make contact with Doug. Seems like a great guy. A wealth of info. Thank you very much, Jim.
> 
> As it turns out, Doug gave me the shove I needed. It's settled. I'm undertaking this great adventure! Doing lots of reading already. This is going to be epic! I've moved up my departure date to April of next spring (2015). No use waiting another year.
> 
> The best part so far: The look on my wondeful wife's face when I told her what I had planned, and that I'd be gone for six months next year! Priceless!


 
DD, 

We have a place in Blaresville Georgia (close to the start of the trail, I believe), and also live close to that iddy, biddy corner of NJ that the trail crosses. Perhaps you could let us know when you are hiking the area (when you have your plans set)? From the reading I have done about hiking the trail, you will be craving a good meal, a hot shower, a washing machine, and a bed to sleep in, by the time you hit NJ. We would be glad to offer all of the above.. 

If you do pull the trigger on this, might I suggest that WMT set up a new forum so you can post your progress?


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 28, 2014)

John, you are most gracious! We will _definately_ set this up, my friend. A "zero" day is always welcomed on the AT, and I'm sure I could use a glass of wine by the time I get to NJ. I'll be stolling thru Wawayanda State Park about 1350 miles down the trail (lol) sometime during mid July of next year.

From my reading, it seems that cell phone service is available along most of the trail, especially near populated areas, of course. It should be easy enough with my phone and the WMT app to post my progress regularly. Meeting up with you, John, is just a matter of logistics.

Thank you _way_ in advance. Thank you _very_ much! Part of keeping up one's spirits on the AT is having goals to look forward to. You are on my list.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm down to six...count them, _SIX_...days of work left. My last scheduled day of work is January 8th. It's going to be an epic year coming up!

It's getting surreal around here!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 13, 2014)

NO fair! 

Only……. 4 more years for me LOL

Jealous needless to say!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 13, 2014)

Congratulations Dave !!

I am still counting the years at this point in my life 

Dave 
I would really enjoy doing that trip ! THis year we did the Grand Teton National Park for a solid week with the Boy Scouts. I have alot of ides if you want to give me a call - We ate like kings due to that we did alot of prep work in dehydration of food and all.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Dec 21, 2014)

Dave, you will love it. I bet that after a year you will ask yourself, "How in the world did I ever have time to go to work"
Semper Fi


----------

